# palabras compuestas



## ElDonoso

¡Hola!
 
Me fascinan las palabras compuestas en español, especialmente las que contienen un pronombre: _sabelotodo_, _nomeolvides_, _hazmerreír_. Agradezco cualquier ejemplo de otras palabras así que me podríais mostrar.
 
Mil gracias.


----------



## Bil

rompevientos 
tragasables 
trabalenguas 
sofácama (  )


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola ElDonoso!
algunas....
bienmesabe, paraguas, portavasos, portaviones, superdotado, puntapié, correveidile, enhorabuena.
Saludos!!


----------



## ginny_lunallena

portarretratos, cubrecama, porta-celular


----------



## CABARET

atrapanovios, matamoscas, abrefácil, cubrepolvo, lanzallamas, incluso en mérida al lapiz labial le llaman pintalabios.
Qué divertido.


----------



## Hesterbeat

Sacacuartos, cantamañanas, correveidile, limpiaparabrisas, picapedrero, metomentodo, afroamericano, bienvenido...


----------



## CABARET

limpiapipas, apagavelas, sacacorchos, sácalepunta.
Jajaja!!


----------



## claramolin

Monopatín. Bicisenda. Matafuegos.


----------



## Jellby

CABARET said:


> incluso en mérida al lapiz labial le llaman pintalabios.



Y en toda España, creo  (o debería decir "el resto de España", ya que Mérida también está en España).



CABARET said:


> sácalepunta.



¿Eso es lo mismo que "sacapuntas"? También se llama "afilalápices".

Una curiosa: "tirabuzón", no tiene nada que ver con tirar ni con buzones, sino que viene del francés "tire-bouchon" que significa "sacatapón", o sea, sacacorchos


----------



## SpiceMan

cuentagotas, espantapájaros, cortaplumas, portaligas, rompehielo, cantautor, cubrecama, pordiosero.

argentinas: rompebolas (molesto), amigovio/a (medio amigo, medio novio. Amigo con derecho ), hinchapelotas (rompebolas ), soplanuca (homosexual).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

¿Eso es lo mismo que "sacapuntas"? También se llama "afilalápices".

[/quote]

Me hice la misma pregunta, y he escuchado que en coombia le dicen, "Tajalapiz"


cuentagotas, espantapájaros, cortaplumas, portaligas, rompehielo, cantautor, cubrecama, pordiosero.

argentinas: rompebolas (molesto), amigovio/a (medio amigo, medio novio. Amigo con derecho ), hinchapelotas (rompebolas ), soplanuca (homosexual).[/quote]

Aca tambien se usa "marinovio".
lamecazuela, hojalata, cuentafacil, bateaycorrido, pisicorre.

Saludos


----------



## sunce

Jellby said:


> Y en toda España, creo  (o debería decir "el resto de España", ya que Mérida también está en España).
> 
> Jellby, en Mexico también hay una Mérida...


----------



## WEIGAND

Metomentodo, asaltacunas (se dice del/la "madurito/a" que se dedica a ligar con adolescentes),tocahuevos, marisabidilla, sacacuartos, tonto-el-haba (la verdades que no lo he visto nunca escrito, se dice mucho y suena "tontolhaba" y quiere decir que eres tonto, tonto, tonto de verdad)


----------



## WEIGAND

tirachinas...


----------



## WEIGAND

tragaldabas (persona que come mucho)


----------



## sunce

Telaraña, cejijunto, sacacorchos, portafolios, bocacalle, barbilampiño, puntapié, hojalata, tejemaneje, duermevela, mapamundi, pelirrojo, vivalavirgen, nochebuena, quitamanchas...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

WEIGAND said:


> Metomentodo, asaltacunas (se dice del/la "madurito/a" que se dedica a ligar con adolescentes),tocahuevos, *marisabidilla*, sacacuartos, tonto-el-haba (la verdades que no lo he visto nunca escrito, se dice mucho y suena "tontolhaba" y quiere decir que eres tonto, tonto, tonto de verdad)


 
jejeje, que comico ese ultimo.pareciera mas bien, "tontoelhabla"
cuando utilizan Marisabidilla, o que significa eso.  plis...


----------



## pejeman

WEIGAND said:


> tragaldabas (persona que come mucho)


 
En México lo entendemos como alguien que come de todo.

Y en cuanto a palabras compuestas, mi padre le decía "veladuerme" al velador de su oficina.

Saludos.


----------



## BETOREYES

Pintalabios es de lo más normal. Y siguiendo con elementos de cosmética: cortaúñas y quitaesmalte...

Flores: Siempreviva, girasol... (sé que hay muchas más)
De agua: aguardiente, aguarrás, paraguas, aguapanela/aguadulce(no los vais a encontrar en ningún diccionario)...
Herramientas/instrumentos: Cortafrío, pelacables, hombresolo, picaporte...
Pegas: Pegaloca, trabarroscas...
Otros: Entrepaño, cubrelecho, sobresábana, buscapiés...
Y el que más me gusta: Tarúpido

PD: Al sacapuntas se le dice tajalápiz en Bogotá, acá se entiende pero no es común.


----------



## BETOREYES

Mediodía, medianoche, rompeolas, cascanueces, cabizbajo, testarudo, donjuan, vagabundo, trotamundo, entrecejo, piedralumbre, latinoamérica, cusumbosolo, amigovio (igual que en Argentina)... ...culicagado, que no sé por qué les causa tanta gracia.

Estas dos siempre las he escuchado juntas: Rodillijunto patiapartado (como Kiko el del Chavo)


----------



## claramolin

Termómetro, ciempiés, antifaz, baloncesto...


----------



## BETOREYES

Ciudades/países/regiones: Extremadura, Cuernavaca, Barrancabermeja, Sabanalarga. ¿Será Valparaíso una palabra compuesta?
Apellidos: Peñaloza, Valderrama, Gonzalezpacheco


----------



## Janis Joplin

Metomentodo, ¡jejé! acá decimo entrometido.

Por cierto sacalepunta no tiene nada que ver con sacapuntas o afilalápices, se refiere a una persona que se cree mucho, algo así como la "ultima cerveza del estadio" o la "ultima coca cola en el desierto".


"Llegó muy sacalepunta a reclamarme..."


----------



## ROSANGELUS

BETOREYES said:


> ...
> Y el que más me gusta: Tarúpido
> ...


}

En ese orden esta tambien,
Analfabestia, bachiburrato.....


----------



## CABARET

No, sácalepunta es "muy acá", "muy muy". Se compró un abrigo nuevo y camina bien sácalepunta. Es más , al pronunciar no lo acentúan en la a, sino en la u. Sacalepunta.


----------



## CABARET

Ah, pues ya lo dijo Janis Joplin.


----------



## pejeman

Lugares míticos o reales: Salsipuedes y Despeñaperros.

Saludos.


----------



## michita

Calientacamas, contraventana, contrapuerta, semisótano, semiesquina, bocacalle, abrecartas, parachoques.


----------



## BETOREYES

pejeman said:


> Lugares míticos o reales: Salsipuedes y Despeñaperros.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Esa me encanta. Gracias a una canción del Lucho Bermudez siempre creí que Salsipuedes era un pueblo de la costa (colombiana). Mucho después me enteré de que era la casa del escultor antioquieño Jorge Marín Vieco, en la que precísamente vivió el compositor.

Lo que me extraña es que exista una población en Argentina que se llame Salsipuedes. ¿No debería llamarse Salísipodés?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> soplanuca (homosexual).



No se olviden de "muerdealmohadas".

También se me ocurre "calientahuevos" (quien calienta a un hombre pero al final no deja que pase nada).


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

jorge_val_ribera said:


> No se olviden de "muerdealmohadas".
> 
> También se me ocurre "calientahuevos" (quien calienta a un hombre pero al final no deja que pase nada).


 
Por acá se les dice _calientapavas_.

En una historieta de Inodoro Pereyra, se nombra a la lejana localidad de _Conchilaló_, en la que manda el cacique _Chupunhué_. Este último no recuerdo si es cosecha de otra fuente.

Al _tirabuzón_ le digo _sacacorchos_  

_Portalámparas_, _cierraventanas_ (los de los autos), _portaligas_ (jejeje), hay una yerba llamada _revientacaballo_, los petardos _matasuegra_ o _revientaportones._



BETOREYES said:


> Lo que me extraña es que exista una población en Argentina que se llame Salsipuedes. ¿No debería llamarse Salísipodés?


 
  Rajádeahí
Algunos chistes, si me permiten:
Ahívalabalatajala, tiroteo en árabe
Subanempujenestrujenbajen, colectivo en alemán
y no me acuerdo otros que no sean verdes.


----------



## claramolin

Portaviones, submarino, salvavidas, rioarriba, pasacaset...
No sé si están bien, corrijan sin miedo!! jaja.


----------



## Jellby

"Portaaviones" lleva dos "a". "Cortaúñas" lleva tilde en la "u".

Efectivamente, "sacacorchos" es el término más normal para el utensilio, "tirabuzón" se usa para los rizos en espiral o para las figuras acrobáticas.

Una expresión que aún no se ha convertido en palabra: "mírame y no me toques"


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

No sé si se habrá dicho ya pero a mi me encanta "tocapelotas", pero todavía nuestros amigos de la RAE no lo han aceptado, pero al tiempo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## María Madrid

ROSANGELUS said:


> jejeje, que comico ese ultimo.pareciera mas bien, "tontoelhabla"
> cuando utilizan Marisabidilla, o que significa eso. plis...


Marisabidilla es como sabelotodo, pero en femenino. 

Lo que tú llamas "tontoelhabla" suena parecido a la expresión española "tonto el haba" por "tonto del haba". O sea tonto. No sé si significa lo mismo. Si es así, es lo opuesto a marisabidilla y sabelotodo. 

Hablando de palabras compuestas ofensivas: *Soplagaitas y metepatas.* Básicamente alguien que dice las cosas más inoportunas de manera impertinente. Y creo que aún no han dicho zampabollos = tragaldabas. 

Y aunque es más una expresión, casi se puede considerar una palabra compuesta: "por un un quítame allá esas pajas". Significa algo sin importancia. "Se dejaron de hablar por un quítame allá esas pajas". Saludos,


----------



## WEIGAND

Marisabidilla es una persona que siempre tiene respuesta para todo....es y que a fuerza de tanto responder, te sienta mal; es peyorativo, no es una palabrota ni un insulto, pero cuando llamas a alguien Marisabidilla lo que estás pensando es "ya salió la lista que todo lo sabe..."


----------



## Hesterbeat

Cariacontecido: 
Boquiabierto: 
Patidifuso: 

Casi todos los iconos admiten palabra compuesta, jejeje!
¿A alguien se le ocurren más?


----------



## heidita

Estas han salido de la boca sucia de mi marido  

Así que aviso  

*soplagaitas*

*gilipollas*

*pichafloja*

*pichabrava*

*pichacorta*

*comemierda*

*calientapollas*

Y se sabe hasta una cubana (creo) 

*remamahuevos*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

María Madrid said:


> Marisabidilla es como sabelotodo, pero en femenino.
> 
> Lo que tú llamas "tontoelhabla" suena parecido a la expresión española "tonto el haba" por "tonto del haba". O sea tonto. No sé si significa lo mismo. Si es así, es lo opuesto a marisabidilla y sabelotodo.
> Saludos,


 
gracias Maria, (o deberia decir marisabidilla...jajaja ) con respecto a tontoelhabla, no conozco ni habia escuchado esa palabra , solo que me parecio que estaba mal escrita la que el amigo mencionó "tontoelhaba", porque es primera vez que la escucho (perdón que la veo), es que uno de verdad que se entera de cosas aqui, ah?
___
Hola Heidita, esa última que mencionaste la he escuchado en Colombia y aca en venezuela tambien. (bastante subida no?)
en mi region dicen mucho "triplehijoep..."
que feo verdad?

hay van otras.
neuroestimulante, huelepega, narcotraficante, antidepresivo, electroencefalograma....
a ver quien coloca una mas larga...
Saludos a todos


----------



## María Madrid

ROSANGELUS said:


> gracias Maria, (o deberia decir marisabidilla...)


 
Si quieres que te retire el saludo, entonce sí...  No olvides que es una palabra totalmente despectiva. Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

ROSANGELUS said:


> con respecto a tontoelhabla, no conozco ni habia escuchado esa palabra , solo que me parecio que estaba mal escrita la que el amigo mencionó "tontoelhaba", porque es primera vez que la escucho (perdón que la veo), es que uno de verdad que se entera de cosas aqui, ah?



Es simplemente una transcripción de la forma en que suele pronunciarse "tonto del haba". El DRAE lo recoge en "haba":

*del haba*.
1. loc. adv. coloq. U. para intensificar la expresividad de la voz _tonto_, a la que sigue.

Yo creo que deberían poner la expresión completa "tonto del haba", y añadir una llamada en "tonto", pero bueno...
El origen de esta expresión puede buscarse en los roscones de reyes, donde se suele/solía introducir un haba y a quien la encuentra le toca pagar (con lo que uno se queda con cara de tonto, probablemente). O quizá haya algún cuentecillo en el que a alguien le engañen con unas simples habas, y resulten no ser mágicas 

Por el momento, "tontoelhaba" no es más palabra compuesta que "hijoputa", aunque yo antes le daría tal estatus a la segunda que a la primera.


----------



## pejeman

Contramaestre, capicúa, saltapatrás. amansalocos. huelemoles, huelepedos.

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Ahogaperros (tortas secas no ahogadas)
Destripaperros (botas puntiagudas)


----------



## pejeman

Masiosare, de mas si osare.

Saludos.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Matasanos.


----------



## Casusa

sunescándalunabuso (de Mafalda: "es un escándalo, un abuso")


----------



## WEIGAND

Marisabidilla es....una listilla, es decir, una persona que siempre tiene respuesta para todo, y que responde rápido y bien (vamos, que no se le puede contestar).
Tiene un tono pelin peyorativo, porque, a fuerza de contestar, y contestar siempre, acaba siendo "cargante", es decir, no la aguantas.


----------



## yserien

Jellby said:


> Y en toda España, creo  (o debería decir "el resto de España", ya que Mérida también está en España).
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Eso es lo mismo que "sacapuntas"? También se llama "afilalápices".
> 
> Una curiosa: "tirabuzón", no tiene nada que ver con tirar ni con buzones, sino que viene del francés "tire-bouchon" que significa "sacatapón", o sea, sacacorchos


Pero....¿Tirabuzón no son los cabellos en forma de espiral que ornan las cabezas de muchas féminas ¿ Calvo total que soy ignoro todo sobre el particular .


----------



## yserien

ROSANGELUS said:


> gracias Maria, (o deberia decir marisabidilla...jajaja ) con respecto a tontoelhabla, no conozco ni habia escuchado esa palabra , solo que me parecio que estaba mal escrita la que el amigo mencionó "tontoelhaba", porque es primera vez que la escucho (perdón que la veo), es que uno de verdad que se entera de cosas aqui, ah?
> ___
> Hola Heidita, esa última que mencionaste la he escuchado en Colombia y aca en venezuela tambien. (bastante subida no?)
> en mi region dicen mucho "triplehijoep..."
> que feo verdad?
> 
> ahí van otras.
> neuroestimulante, huelepega, narcotraficante, antidepresivo, electroencefalograma....
> a ver quien coloca una mas larga...
> Saludos a todos


Pues a ver ésta : esternocleidomastoideo (Corríjanme la grafía) Tambien archipámpano, archimandríta , estereotipada,otorrinolarongolo....que mareo..!


----------



## yserien

pejeman said:


> Aquí lo hemos visto como nombre de una ciudad o población.
> 
> En una situación de la vida, si digamos vas a emprender un negocio con muchos riesgos y del cual no fácilmente te vas a poder retirar indemne, se puede decir: "Te vas a meter en Salsipuedes."
> 
> Saludos.



En España decimos, jocosamente y sin intención de ofender a ningún país hermano : "salió de Guatemala y se metió en Guatapeor"


----------



## Viking_sev

CABARET said:


> atrapanovios, matamoscas, abrefácil, cubrepolvo, lanzallamas, incluso en mérida al lapiz labial le llaman pintalabios.
> Qué divertido.


 

En España es pintalabios, en todos sitios, nadie dice lápiz labial, ni barra de labios...


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Súpercalifragilísticoespialidoso. 
Mary Poppins dixit. Creo que no significa nada en ningún idioma. Otro aserejé?


----------



## Viking_sev

Jellby said:


> Y en toda España, creo  (o debería decir "el resto de España", ya que Mérida también está en España).
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Eso es lo mismo que "sacapuntas"? También se llama "afilalápices".
> 
> Una curiosa: "tirabuzón", no tiene nada que ver con tirar ni con buzones, sino que viene del francés "tire-bouchon" que significa "sacatapón", o sea, sacacorchos


 
Je je en España "tirabuzón" es un rizo del pelo en forma de bucle, es graciosa la procedencia, teniendo en cuenta el parecido que guada un sacacorchos con un bucle del pelo  
Se puede decir "Tenía la cabeza llena de tirabuzones" o "Se hizo tirabuzones en el pelo" Estaban muy de moda antiguamente jeje


----------



## pejeman

Ahí va otra carruchada (carretillada) de palabras compuestas que me he encontrado por ahí:

Ablandabrevas
Ablandahígos.
Abrecartas.
Abrecoches, abrebotellas, abrelatas.
Papahuevos.
Papanatas.


----------



## Viking_sev

ROSANGELUS said:


> jejeje, que comico ese ultimo.pareciera mas bien, "tontoelhabla"
> cuando utilizan Marisabidilla, o que significa eso. plis...


 Esa palabra se usa para referirse a una persona (de sexo femenino) que hace como que se las sabe todas, o para referirse a la típica empollona repelente con las gafas de culo de vaso y todo eso (con todo mis respetos a los empollones, je je)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Viking_sev said:


> En España es pintalabios, en todos sitios, nadie dice lápiz labial, ni barra de labios...


 
Aca en venzuela le decimos lapíz labial, o simplemente labial, muy poco se utiliza "*pintalabios*".
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

yserien said:


> Pero....¿Tirabuzón no son los cabellos en forma de espiral que ornan las cabezas de muchas féminas ¿ Calvo total que soy ignoro todo sobre el particular .



Sí, claro, eso es un tirabuzón en español, y también una figura acrobática. Me refería a que la palabra "tirabuzón" viene de la palabra francesa que significa "sacacorchos" (y creo que es fácil ver cómo se asocian ambas cosas), aunque parezca que es "tirar+buzón", es una palabra compuesta con truco


----------



## grdsit

- muerdealmohada (homosexual pareja del soplanuca)
- lameculos
- correquetealcanza (diarrea)
- yoloví (alguien que lo ve todo)
- comemierda (muy pobre)


----------



## pejeman

De un viejo trabalenguas: *Desconstantinopolizador* (23). Y también compuesta, proveniente del idioma purépecha, hablado en la meseta michoacana: San Juan *Parangaricutirimícuaro* (22), donde por ahí de 1943 nació un volcán y hoy su sucesor se llama simplemente Nuevo San Juan.

Saludos.


----------



## Manda

abrelatas, cubrecama, rascacielos, tragaluz, guardiacivil, pasodoble, ojituerto, patizambo, ciempies, minifalda, donjuán, tentetieso....


----------



## Janis Joplin

Correveidile = Chismoso, corre ve y dile
Tentempié = Comida ligera para aguantar hasta la "verdadera" comida.
Supermandilón = Hombre sumiso y oprimido formado por la fusión de Súperman y mandilón


----------



## pejeman

Janis Joplin said:


> Correveidile = Chismoso, corre ve y dile
> Tentempié = Comida ligera para aguantar hasta la "verdadera" comida.
> Supermandilón = Hombre sumiso y oprimido formado por la fusión de Súperman y mandilón


 
Pero que se cree el hombre de acero.


----------



## Lillita

Todopoderoso, todoterreno
rompecabezas, rompenueces
entreabierto
pasamontañas
parabrisas, paracaídas
lavavajillas, lavamanos, lavaparabrisas, lavaplatos
antepenúltimo, antecama, anteanoche, anteanteayer, anteayer antecámara, antedicho
quienquiera, dondequiera, cualquiera, cuandoquiera
nuevomexicano


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola! aqui van dos más.

Ciclopentanoperhidrofenantreno ( es un tipo de Hidrocarburo de donde derivan los Esteroides) 

Hexakosioihexekontahexafobia ( Fobia a todo lo relacionado con el Número 666, por aquello del anticristo)

Estas resultan  bastante tecnicas , pero valen no?

Saludos
Feliz Navidad!
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexakosioihexekontahexafobia


----------



## michita

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola! aqui van dos más.
> 
> Ciclopentanoperhidrofenantreno ( es un tipo de Hidrocarburo de donde derivan los Esteroides)
> 
> Hexakosioihexekontahexafobia ( Fobia a todo lo relacionado con el Número 666, por aquello del anticristo)
> 
> Estas resultan bastante tecnicas , pero valen no?
> 
> Saludos
> Feliz Navidad!


 
Esas son palabras técnicas. De todas las maneras, me parece que cuesta más trabajo pronunciarlar que comprenderlas. Jajaja

Feliz Navidad


----------



## susantrek

espantapájaros, cortafuego(s), pisapapeles, ropavejero...

También recuerdo que mi abuela tomaba infusiones de "chancapiedras", una planta que (según ella) deshacía los cálculos renales.


----------



## María Madrid

Viking_sev said:


> En España es pintalabios, en todos sitios, nadie dice lápiz labial, ni barra de labios...


Lamento discrepar, pero en Espanya (lo siento, estoy usando un teclado sueco) sí que se dice barra de labios, de hecho pintalabios resulta un tanto paletillo. Feliz anyo para todos! Saludos, M


----------



## heidita

María Madrid said:


> Lamento discrepar, pero en Espanya (lo siento, estoy usando un teclado sueco) sí que se dice barra de labios, de hecho pintalabios resulta un tanto paletillo. Feliz anyo para todos! Saludos, M


¡Hombre, María, dichosos los ojos..!

En efecto, barra de labios es lo habitual.


----------



## elciclon

Hola a todos. Necesito las siguientes palabras compuestas:

Verbo + Verbo, Sustantivo + Adverbio, pronombre + verbo, prep. + que, adjetivo + sustantivo.

Gracias a todas las recomendaciones!!!


----------



## miguelT

picapleitos
tragaluz


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En vista que este hilo no busca una respuesta en concreto, sino que la pregunta inicial se abre a innumerables contestaciones, este hilo queda cerrado.

Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus participaciones.

No obstante, si alguien tuviese una duda específica respecto a alguna palabra compuesta en particular, favor de abrir un nuevo hilo, explicando en detalle la naturaleza de su inquietud, sin olvidar por supuesto, suministrar *el contexto necesario*.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

